# Plums in Amaretto Syrup



## crono760 (Mar 29, 2008)

I've been playing around with plums and amaretto, and I think I've hit on something I really enjoy.  Hopefully someone else will find it useful

This is the vague measurements I used to do it for 1 plum:

1/2c of water
1/2c of brown sugar

1 plum, halved and sliced (as though you're making a bread slice out of a plum...not sure what that's called)  The plum I used was about the size of a medium nectarine and had purple/red skin with yellow flesh.  I don't know the exact name...

1oz of Amaretto (although I really should have used more)

Boil the plum in the sugar/water mixture for a little while (the water will start to turn a bit pink if you're using red plums).  Once the color change happens, reduce the heat until it's barely simmering, and cook for about 5 minutes.  Add the Amaretto and cook for 5 more minutes.

Remove the plums and set them aside.

Bring it back to a boil then turn it to medium heat and evaporate all the water, then cook the liquid sugar until it takes on a nice color.  Stand back, toss the plums in, and stir them around so that they're all coated.  If there is any liquid that came out of the plums as they were sitting around, use it all.

Cook for another minute, then remove and transfer it into a bowl of some kind, making sure to scrape the sides of the pan in order to get all the syrup.

It's a bit sweet on its own, but so good   I intend to put it onto a mildly sweet coconut whipped cream tonight to see if that goes together.

Enjoy! (and suggest improvements if you've got 'em_

Mike


----------

